
Arithmetic operation in shell script can be dangerous - greymd
https://dev.to/greymd/eq-can-be-critically-vulnerable-338m
======
ktpsns
First I thought "it's your own fault if you use shell scripting in the
(unsafe) web". But the sudo example got me. That's exploitable on Linux
systems.

Modern Unix shells are so full of old weird features which are turned on by
default. That's a bit horrific -.-

